# Hi, my name is...



## Oliver

A$$hole

We all know that if **** were worth anything , poor people would be born without an __________ !


----------



## jj_diamond

funny.

funny haha. not, funny qweer.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

I think you squandered your once only name change on a name that is totally inappropriate.


----------



## CMR22

"Why?" is my only question.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I think you squandered your once only name change on a name that is totally inappropriate.


my thoughts exactly. only hope is to re-register OR convince ant you were very drunk when you made the request.


----------



## Oliver

Play on symbols , A dollars hole [ Sound Quality~defined ].

Do to maturity level or IQ it appears as it will to those who wish to see it  

SPL = easy for most

An art form to some !

I see things differently , NOW


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

reason i read it as "*******" is because that's how people on censored forums get around the censors.


----------



## CMR22

I keep meaning to change my name to "SQL > ALL"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

CMR22 said:


> I keep meaning to change my name to "SQL > ALL"


brilliant!


----------



## chad

Hillbilly SQ said:


> brilliant!


I'm content with my birthname but sometimes I feel C-Had would be more urban and "hip."

or maybe C_to_the_HAD

Kidding.

Chad


----------



## Oliver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> reason i read it as "*******" is because that's how people on censored forums get around the censors.


I pmed ant first  

Half full , half empty~glass of water = it is all perspective!!!!

partly cloudy or partly sunny, hmmm


----------



## its_bacon12

im starting to see some minute resemblance to ca.com  


i hope they don't come here..


----------



## Oliver

its_bacon12 said:


> im starting to see some minute resemblance to ca.com
> 
> 
> i hope they don't come here..


I've never been a member there, are you currently or do you just go there to feel inferior?  

As the little man looks down on the giant...


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

CMR22 said:


> "Why?" is my only question.


Do you mean why did he choose this name or
why did Ant allow him to use this name or both?


----------



## CMR22

It would be nice not to have profanity in the thread titles, even OT thread titles, or as user names. But its not my forum and, looking at Hic's explanation, it means something completely different than what I assumed it was.


----------



## chad

CMR22 said:


> It would be nice not to have profanity in the thread titles, even OT thread titles, or as user names. But its not my forum and, looking at Hic's explanation, it means something completely different than what I assumed it was.


I agree, We all know I swear like a sailor but I keep it in the post, not in my name or subject line.

SQ$$$PIT>A$$HOLE


----------



## Kenny Bania

I always thought you were a d|ck, but now it seems you were an A$$hole all along.


----------



## Kuztimrodder

So what was A$$holes name before the name change?


----------



## Oliver

Kenny Bania said:


> I always thought you were a d|ck, but now it seems you were an A$$hole all along.


Do you prefer to catch or pitch  

Akavar = for you...eat all you want


----------



## Kenny Bania

a$$hole said:


> Do you prefer to catch or pitch
> 
> Akavar = for you...eat all you want


Actually I just like to watch.....love to see the a$$hole in action some time. 

Turtle soup with extra shells = for you....eat till ya can 

Nice picture of that Zapco amp you got there....bet it's real zappy.


----------



## Oliver

Kenny Bania said:


> Nice picture of that Zapco amp you got there....bet it's real zappy.


Thank you ! Kenny  

Which amplifiers do you like?


----------



## Class ey!

nice name you got there mate, they say you are what you eat


----------



## Oliver

Class ey! said:


> nice name you got there mate, they say you are what you eat


How are the tossed salads in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Class ey!

a$$hole said:


> How are the tossed salads in your neck of the woods?


they are not too bad I guess I wonder if they like some dressing with the toss salad mate maybe something tangy


----------



## Kenny Bania

a$$hole said:


> Thank you ! Kenny
> 
> Which amplifiers do you like?


THe ones ya plug into the wall outlet! 

I just want to let you know that you remind me of a Major ******* i once knew >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obyVWv94dWc


----------



## Oliver

Kenny Bania said:


> THe ones ya plug into the wall outlet!
> 
> I just want to let you know that you remind me of a Major ******* i once knew >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obyVWv94dWc


OK, thanx !

How's your mom doing ?


----------



## Oliver

Kenny , I see you


----------



## chad

a$$hole said:


> Kenny , I see you


One of my faves right there.....

Another....


----------



## chad

Oh and this one, damn I forgot I had some of these!


----------



## Oliver

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I think you squandered your once only name change on a name that is totally inappropriate.


The pot calling the kettle ... 


Bluto Blutarsky 
DIYMA Contributor


Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: So Cal
Posts: 838 Re: Could I have a "Serial Killer" Subwoofer? Its killed 3 so far! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of you may remember me as "****tard". Taking this into consideration of course, I think you have a speaker problem.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

a$$hole said:


> The pot calling the kettle ...
> 
> 
> Bluto Blutarsky
> DIYMA Contributor
> 
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2007
> Location: So Cal
> Posts: 838 Re: Could I have a "Serial Killer" Subwoofer? Its killed 3 so far!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Some of you may remember me as "****tard". Taking this into consideration of course, I think you have a speaker problem.


 Wow, I feel truly honored in the amount of personal time you devoted to digging that up from my previous posts. Thank you.


----------



## Oliver

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Wow, I feel truly honored in the amount of personal time you devoted to digging that up from my previous posts. Thank you.


Your welcome


----------



## jj_diamond

Kenny Bania said:


> Nice picture of that Zapco amp you got there....bet it's real zappy.


looks like something else to me...


----------



## Oliver

jj_diamond said:


> looks like something else to me...


it is what you see & think  Kenny is very out of it , in case you hadn't noticed


----------



## t3sn4f2

chad said:


> Oh and this one, damn I forgot I had some of these!


DINGOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuztimrodder

t3sn4f2 said:


> DINGOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


Bingo was his name-oh 

Made me remember the Seinfeld episode..."Maybe the Dingo ate your baybee!"


----------



## t3sn4f2

Kuztimrodder said:


> Bingo was his name-oh
> 
> Made me remember the Seinfeld episode..."Maybe the Dingo ate your baybee!"


Never saw the episode but I heard it somewhere. Cracks me up remembering how it sounds


----------



## ///Audience

Kuztimrodder said:


> So what was A$$holes name before the name change?


=HIC


----------



## trunks9_us

hi and welcome


----------



## Oliver

> Nice picture of that Zapco amp you got there....bet it's real zappy.


 bad call by 1rst responder




> looks like something else to me...


Good eye by 2nd responder

Yes it was in fact a* Zuki *amplifier 

Quite a few people would at least post on an introduction . . .* T-H-E-N*

{ now , all U c are viewings ... up to 100 , without a post = zero , 0 }


----------

